# MK4 Rear shocks for air suspension



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

I want to replace my rear shocks when I install my air ride and was wondering what rear shocks would be best on a MK4 Jetta?

I'm looking for something that won't hold me and be suited for a lower ride height. 
Have been looking at the AGX Sport Adjustable Shock since they're adjustable and cost the same as other rear struts.
I plan on replacing the rear struts and strut mounts. 

Thanks for all the help. :beer:


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

can't go wrong with bilsteins


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok thanks!

Are any shocks shorter than stock?


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

i believe the majority of the people here are all running bilstein sports. Your rear will bottom out on the rear beam before the strut bottoms out.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Alright I figured the shocks wouldn't hold me up but wanted to see what people thought were good shocks.


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

the bilstien sports are a nice ride. But they are too soft for me. rubs too easily is you are somewhat flush.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok good to know, the AGX above are adjustable so I was thinking those would be good so I can stiffen them up for ridin low. They're also the same price as Bilstein


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

I am going to install air ride with KW sport shocks.
What to do you think of that?
Does anyone happened to know are they going to hold me? :what:


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

OffLineR said:


> I am going to install air ride with KW sport shocks.
> What to do you think of that?
> Does anyone happened to know are they going to hold me? :what:



stock shocks only hold u up a 1/4 of an inch, after that the beam is on body, as previously stated. So if the aftermarket shocks are even the smallest bit shortened, the beam will stop u before u ever reach the bottom of the shocks.


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

@VWRedcoat
Thanks a lot.


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

ive been running koni yellows which are adjustable and i cant complain about the ride. they are really short too, when compared to stock. idk how much diff the koni r32 shocks are from reg mkiv shocks though


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

I went with Bilstein HD


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys.

Does anybody know for sure what shocks are shorter than stock?
I just don't want to buy new shocks that will end up holding me up and having to loss money by replacing them.


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

im running bilstien rears, i used to have KW rear but they were too soft, however the bilstien is also to soft, and they are the HD. im planning to use the koni rear for the jetta wagon, i hear they are stiffer than the sedan model shock. 

koni sports and bilstien will not hold you up in the rear, like it is stated, "The beam will bottom out before the shocks do".


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok good to know. 

Does anybody know if the AGX are shorter than stock? 
They're the same price as getting blisteins which most people find too soft and I can adjust as needed.


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

crazymoforz said:


> im running bilstien rears, i used to have KW rear but they were too soft, however the bilstien is also to soft, and they are the HD. im planning to use the koni rear for the jetta wagon, i hear they are stiffer than the sedan model shock.
> 
> koni sports and bilstien will not hold you up in the rear, like it is stated, "The beam will bottom out before the shocks do".


 I have KW and bilsteins. It seems you have experienced with both of them. 
So which one do you reckon for Air Ride. 
I like it to be comfortable


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

OffLineR said:


> I have KW and bilsteins. It seems you have experienced with both of them.
> So which one do you reckon for Air Ride.
> I like it to be comfortable


 if you have both and dont wan t to buy another set, use the bilstien. I would save some cash and buy the koni


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

crazymoforz said:


> if you have both and dont wan t to buy another set, use the bilstien. I would save some cash and buy the koni


 I always thought KW was better


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

OffLineR said:


> I always thought KW was better


 What model KW? alos take into consideration that if you want to sell the KW you need to let go of the rear shocks.


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

crazymoforz said:


> What model KW? alos take into consideration that if you want to sell the KW you need to let go of the rear shocks.


 I have bought 40mm KW suspension kit last year. It is not a coilover kit. 
Planning to use same shocks at rear for my bag setup.


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

i kept the rear shocks from my kw st coils and they ride amazing, i ride super low without rubbing :thumbup: i heard they are inexpensive from the company too


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

jeremyz said:


> i kept the rear shocks from my kw st coils and they ride amazing, i ride super low without rubbing :thumbup: i heard they are inexpensive from the company too


 well, i guess it depends on the bags. i have airlift rears and i feel like the rear end is too soft. my front mason struts ride really well being low, but the rear is a bit too soft for my liking. maybe i should install my rear sway with new koni's. i live in cali, and most of the freeways are not forgiving.


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

Just order the airlift ones from bagriders... Cheap. What i have on my mkv. Cant go wrong.


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

Meaty Ochre said:


> Just order the airlift ones from bagriders... Cheap. What i have on my mkv. Cant go wrong.


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

crazymoforz said:


>


 Im sorry... They are economical and ride great... better cool guy?


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

They don't sell just MK4 rear shocks. I'm still thinking AGX adjustable shocks, for $100 a piece they seem to be pretty good.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Looked at shocks more and found these two: 

Adjustable Koni sports 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--2.0/Suspension/Shocks/Rear/ES261017/ 

STR. T Koni 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--2.0/Suspension/Shocks/Rear/ES260994/ 

I'm thinking for the minimal price difference I might as well buy the adjustable shocks.


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

Meaty Ochre said:


> Im sorry... They are economical and ride great... better cool guy?


 Dang! Don't get your panties all bunched up. If you research, yes they do not make rear shocks for our application.


----------



## Mont. (Mar 29, 2004)

Im in the same boat. Debating konis or bilsteins..but from seeing people say the HDs are still too soft im going to go with the koni sports.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

i just bought some FK sports form ECS for 115 for the pair, im going to be running those


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

orau22: let us know how they work out, they're a lot cheaper but sometimes you get what you pay for. 

I'd rather spend a little over $200 on Koni sports and have lifetime warranty plus they're adjustable. But I'm open to cheaper options if they hold up well. :thumbup:


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

i figure this, if they end up sucking then I only wasted 100 bucks, and if thats the case Ill throw down for a little pricier rear shocks, if they end up riding nice then I saved 100 bucks


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Very true, saving money is always good. I'll spend what money I have to but not if I don't need to.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

yeaahhh I need new rears......tell me what to buy.


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

arent the fks rebadged konis anyway? i know mine on my mkv are..

if they are dampening adjustable they are the koni ones. mine ride great and we didnt even adjust the dampening, just threw them on so im assuming they came in the middle setting...


----------

